# Incisional hernia and pregnancy



## Mrs Woman (Oct 25, 2008)

I had major emergency surgery last June to treat a ruptured persitent ectopic.  I had a laparotomy and a midline laparotomy with a scar that now goes up to an inch past my belly button.  Since day 1 of the surgery I have had a grapefruit sized lump directly above my scar at about the point where my stomach would be.  I showed the obstetric consultant when I went for a follow up appointment 8 weeks after surgery (original surgery was done in a different hospital as I ruptured while on holiday in the UK) and he said it could be a hernia or a weakness of the abdominal muscles.  He said that they wouldnt repair it until I had had a baby.  He was the consultant that then referred me for IVF.

I have since seen another doctor (either an SHO or reg) who has said he thinks it is an incisional hernia.  He said this knowing I was 6 weeks pregnant.  He didnt make any other comment than this.  I have since seen my midwife and due to my obstetric history she has referred me for shared care.

I have stupidly done some research on the internet about incisional hernias and pregnancy and none of it sounds good.  How is my body going to react as my abdoment stretches with a growing pregnancy and what are the chances of me having a c section (I had a normal delivery with DD)?  After having had such a rough 2 years I am worried that I am not going to be able to enjoy this pregnancy and will constantly be worrying about the hernia strangulating or worse.  Am I right to be worried or am I worrying myself over nothing?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I haven't got very much experience with this I'm afraid, as it isn't something that I have come across.  They will monitor you very carefully and perhaps make sure you have more consultant appointments,

Sorry I can't be more help,
emilycaitlin xx


----------

